# Fermenter maintenance



## Rocky (Apr 11, 2012)

I hesitate to post this because it is probably obvious to all of you, just not to me. I have had my two 7.9 gallon fermenters for about a year and I must have put 15 batches through each one. I just finished a batch of Carmenere and one of Riesling so I thought I would really "GI" the fermenters this time. I disassembled the spigots to clean them and, I mean, _Funky Town! _I soaked them in hot water and OxyClean while I cleaned out the opening in the fermenter and now they are clean as a whistle (however clean a whistle can be). I always did a superficial cleaning with OxyClean, but did not disassemble them. I will put that in my routine from now on. Probably preaching to the choir here.


----------



## Flem (Apr 11, 2012)

I've probably run that many batches through mine but I've never disassembled the spigots. I just run a lot of cleaning solution (I use 
B-Brite) through them when I clean them. I never considered taking the spigots apart for fear of screwing up the gaskets and causing them to leak. Maybe I should.


----------



## FrankieBones (Apr 11, 2012)

I disassemble completely, clean with soap and water, and sterilize with K-meta as soon as possible after EVERY batch. I think those spigot assemblies are the first place bacteria will grow.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 11, 2012)

Flem, the gunk was on the edge of the opening, on the threads and on the gaskets. I used to do what you do, i.e. flush with OxyClean solution and rinse with hot water. The inside of the spigot was clean but the other parts were not. 

Frankie, I plan to do this from now on after each batch. You are right on.


----------



## robie (Apr 11, 2012)

Such a deep cleaning is something more of us should consider and more often. I have never removed my spicket, so I just might be unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## BobF (Apr 11, 2012)

The only fermenter maintenance I do is change the fluids periodically!


----------



## JohnnyRico (Apr 11, 2012)

robie said:


> Such a deep cleaning is something more of us should consider and more often. I have never removed my spicket, so I just might be unpleasantly surprised.


 

I take mine apart after each use. When making reds you can sometimes find dried juice in the threads of the spicket and between the edges of the rubber washer. A white wine doesnt do this visually, but I know its there.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 11, 2012)

Rocky: My fermenters don't have spigots. Don't see any value in them.

Steve


----------



## robie (Apr 11, 2012)

cpfan said:


> Rocky: My fermenters don't have spigots. Don't see any value in them.
> 
> Steve



My first fermenter bucket came with a spicket. Since I have a vacuum bottling system now, the spicket is just something in the way. My other 5 or 6 buckets don't have spickets.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 11, 2012)

cpfan said:


> Rocky: My fermenters don't have spigots. Don't see any value in them.
> 
> Steve


 
Steve, I use the spigot to go from primary (fermenter) to secondary (carboys) through the spigot. I have one on each of my fermenters (2 7.9-gallon, 1 10-gallon and 1 20-gallon). If I have a grape pack, I always have it in a bag, which I remove before running the wine out through the spigot. When making white wine, it is even easier. The gross lees are below the level of the spigot and normally are poured through a funnel into a separate jug for whatever I can salvage. My fermenting bench is just high enough to set a carboy under the spigot with either a long (for 5 or 3 gallon) or a short (for 6 gallon) length of tubing attached to the spigot. With the tubing, I can run the wine down the sides of the carboy or splash it into the bottom.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 11, 2012)

robie said:


> My first fermenter bucket came with a spicket. Since I have a vacuum bottling system now, the spicket is just something in the way. My other 5 or 6 buckets don't have spickets.


 
Robie, I know that one can, but I do not bottle from the primary. I normally let the wine bulk age in carboys and bottle from the carboy either using my pump or a siphon hose with a bottling wand attached.


----------

